# Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode



## zeitgeist91 (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Ich habe kürzlich beim studieren der Fanglistenauswertung meines Angelvereins festgestellt, dass in meinem Hausgewässer (entgegen meiner Einschätzung) ein relativ guter Schleienbestand vorzufinden ist. 

Ich selbst hatte einen solchen Fisch (bedauerlicherweise) noch nie an der Angel, geschweigedenn habe ich sie gezielt befischt. 

YouTube propagiert eine Reihe von Methoden.. Methodfeeder (Pelletbombe) mit Selbsthakmontage, Posenangelei sowie simpelste Grundangelei. 

Was ist für euch die erfolgreichste Methode? Falls sich nun ein Posenenthusiast meldet, bitte erkläre mir die beste Montage und deren Vorzüge. Ich bin was Posenangelei angeht ein relativer Grünschnabel und habe mich nie akribisch damit auseinandergesetzt, habe aber jetzt durch einen Vereinswechsel eine ganze Reihe stehender Gewässer und schiele gelegentlich etwas neidisch zu anderen Anglern rüber, die gemütlich am Wasser sitzen und ihre Posen beobachten - irgendwie ja schon Angeln in Urform, wundervoll!

Über Köder, Vorbereitung, Gerät und alles weitere relevante wie beste Tageszeit würde ich auch gerne Informationen einholen. Jahreszeit natürlich auch!

Insbesondere ist für mich noch interessant, ob es eine Möglichkeit gäbe, an Karpfen vorbeizuangeln. Denn was den Schleienbestand in dem Gewässer noch beträchtlich toppt, dürfte der Karpfenbestand sein. 

Bin schon jetzt über jede Information dankbar und verbleibe

mit den besten Grüßen,

Zeitgeist91


----------



## lsski (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*

Selbsthakmontage 60g  dündrätiger 12 Haken am Haar.
mit Made Mais oder mini Boily... Das füttern darf keine Karpfen anlocken !!!


----------



## Fr33 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*

Ich habe früher gerne mit der Matchrute/ Floatrute auf Schleien geangelt. Dazu eine Schlanke Pose (am besten ein nicht vorbebleter Waggler) verwendet und die Montage überbleit....Pose schaut dabei nur gut 5cm aus dem Wasser.


Sobald die Schleie den Köder aufnimmt und das Blei anhebt, wächst die Pose wie ein Spargel aus dem Wasser und legt sch flach hin.... dann zittert die meist und zieht langsam seitlich weg....


Als Köder dann sowas wie Tauwurm, Mistwurm, Made... also eher was fleischiges.


Mais würde ich gar nicht nehmen, wegen der Karpfen.


----------



## Deddl (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*

Ich benutze eigentlich auch immer leichte 1-3g Posen. Beste Zeiten sind immer die Dämmerung abends und morgens. Als Köder haben sich bei mir vorallem Bienenmaden sehr bewehrt. An Karpfen vorbei angeln wird schwierig, allerdings ist es aus erfahrung so, dass nie Karpfen und Schleien gleichzeitig an der Futterstelle vorzufinden sind. Zudem hab bei Schleien keine Angst vor extrem flachen Stellen, ansonsten die gewöhnlichen Hotspots Schilf,Seerosen, Bäume und Krautfelder.


----------



## Knispel (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*

Liftmethode


----------



## zeitgeist91 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*



Knispel schrieb:


> Liftmethode



kannst du die kurz erörtern ?

Schonmal danke für die Antworten!


----------



## KarstenM (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich habe früher gerne mit der Matchrute/ Floatrute auf Schleien geangelt. Dazu eine Schlanke Pose (am besten ein nicht vorbebleter Waggler) verwendet und die Montage überbleit....Pose schaut dabei nur gut 5cm aus dem Wasser.
> 
> 
> Sobald die Schleie den Köder aufnimmt und das Blei anhebt, wächst die Pose wie ein Spargel aus dem Wasser und legt sch flach hin.... dann zittert die meist und zieht langsam seitlich weg....
> ...



=Liftmontage

Wenn ich den alten Rudolf Sack richtig verstanden habe!


----------



## Fr33 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*

Korrekt.... das ist die sogenannte Liftmontage.....


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*

Da werfe ich noch den (Tau-) Wurm an der freien Leine ins Rennen. Idealerweise an einer sehr kräftigen Pole gefischt.


----------



## Knispel (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*



KarstenM schrieb:


> =Liftmontage
> 
> Wenn ich den alten Rudolf Sack richtig verstanden habe!



Schau hier :
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...a1U6nRC6fe4QS70YCQBQ&ved=0CCsQ9QEwAQ&dur=1466


----------



## Knispel (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*



Andal schrieb:


> Da werfe ich noch den (Tau-) Wurm an der freien Leine ins Rennen. Idealerweise an einer sehr kräftigen Pole gefischt.



Tauwurm an der freien Leine, stimmt ! Besonders im extrem flachen gut zugebrauchen.


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*

Winkelpicker.:k


----------



## joedreck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*

Ich mag auf Schleien gern eine Grundmontage mit Bodentaster. Dafür dann bitte ein recht langes Vorfach nehmen. Als Bissanzeiger entweder die Schnur beobachten (leicht vorgespannt) oder per Kletteraffen. 

Als Köder ein halber Tauwurm oder Dendrobena auf den Haken gezogen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*


Sehr leichte schlanke Pose(max. 3 Gramm) z.B. Stachelschweinpose oder "bauchfreien" Waggler ohne Vorbebleiung, Köder(Laub- Mist- oder Tauwurm) 15cm über Grund angeboten.
 Alternativ Liftmontage mit ebenso feiner, langer Pose
 dunkles Futter mit Brotmehl, Copra Melasse...(z.B. schwarzer Peter beimischen)
 Bittermandelaroma verwenden
 Auch klasse ist, was Andal vorgeschlagen hat: => Pole benutzen.
 Montage nur aus Hauptschnur, Vorfach mit Haken in Hauptschnur einschlaufen, Würmchen an den Haken => fertig!
Da kein Blei, kein Wirbel und nichts von Nöten ist => perfekt.

Wo nix ist, stört auch nix, gibt's kein Plumbsgeräusch oder sonstigen Mist der Schleien misstrauisch macht oder vergrämt.
Schleien sind nämlich richtige Mimosen und die Schleienjagd nichts für Plumbsangler und Tölpel!|rolleyes


----------



## zeitgeist91 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*

Eure Vorschläge gefallen mir alle sehr gut! 

Im August begebe ich mich in meine schöne Bremer Heimat und werde den Monat am Wasser leben, mehr oder weniger. Im Anschluss werde ich euch an meinen Angelergebnissen teilhaben lassen, vielleicht findet der eine oder andere dann ja seinen Tipp in den Dokumentationen bestätigt! 

Nochmals herzlichen Dank für die Mithilfe, euch allein ein schönes Wochenende und Petri Heil!


----------



## 3tz (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*

Hallo,

auch ich spreche mich mal für die Kopfrute aus. Ich habe erst vor 2 Wochen 3 schöne Schleien zu jeweils 3 Pfund mit der Kopfrute auf der 10m Bahn gefangen. An feiner Montage den Köder (Madenbündel) ganz knapp über Grund angeboten. Es hat allerdings den ganzen Tag gedauert, bis sich die Schleien auf meinem Futterplatz eingestellt haben. Vorher habe ich einen Futterteppich aus Stippfutter, Würmchen und Maden ausgebracht. Dann konnte man aber anhand aufsteigender Luftbläschen genau beobachten, wann mit einem Biss zu rechnen ist.

Wenn sich dann aber mal der Zielfisch am Platz eingestellt hat, gibt es kaum eine schönere Angelei als die feine Posenfischerei. Beim Angeln mit der Kopfrute ist natürlich immer mit allerhand Beifängen zu rechnen. Mit Würmern als Köder habe ich leider eher schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht, da ich damit zu viele Barsche fange, die dann obendrein noch bis zum ***** geschluckt haben.

Wenn du weiter raus musst, als mit der Kopfrute möglich, würde ich die Match nehmen. 

Alles in Allem braucht man zum Schleienangeln aber auch ein wenig Glück - ein gezieltes Angeln ohne Beifänge ist kaum möglich.

Viele Grüße
3tz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*

Ich benutze eine ganz einfache Posenrute. Die Pose finde ich ziemlich wichtig, da ich direkt neben teils versunkenen Büschen angele....Abstand manchmal nur ca. 30cm. So merke ich schnell wenn eine Schleie beisst und vor allem...wo sie hinziehen will. Als Köder nehme ich bevorzugt Maden.


----------



## bw1 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*

Liftmontage und Tauwurm an freier Leine sind definitiv gute Methoden. Wo sich unerwünschter Beifang in Grenzen hält: Futterfeld aus Maden, Weizen und Hanf und darauf Festmontagen mit ca. 50g schweren und mit Maden gefüllten geschlossenen Futterkörben verteilen. Vorfach 7 bis 10 cm (jeder cm mehr ergibt Fehlbisse, von denen du wenig oder nichts mitbekommst) und ein 12er Haken mit 3 bis 4 Maden.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*

Bei flachem Wasser am liebsten mit dem Picker , sonst gerne Match oder Kopfrute.
Eigentlich gibt es kaum etwas spannenderes als einen Schleienbiss an einer Posenmontage.#6


----------



## Noctilio (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schleienangeln - eure bevorzugte Methode*

Beim Schleienangeln bin ich Posenfetischist! Eine gut ausgebleite 4-5 gr Pose mit einem fetten Tauwurm, der ein wenig auf dem Grund aufliegt. An meinem bevorzugten Schleiengewässer gibt es einige Schleienstraßen, die überwerfe ich großzügig und ziehe die Montage dann langsam zurück. Allerdings spielen die Fische gern eine ganze Weile mit dem Köder, ehe sie beissen. Aber das erhöht ja nur die Spannung...

Viele Grüße & tight lines!
Wolfgang


----------

